# New pics of my boys



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm so stinkin' proud of Bullitt.  He's only one year old.








He looks pretty impressive.....



Until he's standing next to Chaos....lol


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 6, 2012)

Do I have it right that Chaos is FB Nubian and Bullit is FB Boer?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 6, 2012)

They certainly are strong looking boys!


----------



## Chirpy (Jan 6, 2012)

Very masculine!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 6, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm so stinkin' proud of Bullitt.  He's only one year old.
> 
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Bullitt1yr.jpg
> ...


I remember when he was a baby. He looks so handsome. I have to agree, he is impressive...


until he standing next to Chaos. He is impressive as well. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jan 6, 2012)

> Until he's standing next to Chaos....lol




Bullitt sure is handsome and oh so macho...and suddenly a little bit of a shorty!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 6, 2012)

Bullet is looking really good, Roll.  Congratulations on such a handsome buck.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 6, 2012)

Stunning!  That is all I have to say.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 6, 2012)

He looks so,  well, um, dare I say it... CUTE... in that second picture!   Kind of like the little side kick trying to look all tough like his big buddy.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 6, 2012)

I want a doe, spotted like Freeney, but big like Chaos.

Let me know when she is ready......I'll pick her up at your place.


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 6, 2012)

So manly.  Hey, size isn't everything...necessarily.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2012)

Yep, Chaos is PB Nub, Bullitt is FB Boer.

Redtail, I wouldn't want a doe as big as Chaos.  He's huge.  I mean seriously huge.  She wouldn't fit on my milk stand and considering I have the biggest milk stand in 3 counties, that's saying something.  When he's standing on his back legs he's 8' tall.  Seriously.  Huge.

I know Bullitt's never going to be as tall as Chaos b/c of the breed difference, but he looks so much smaller in with him than he does when he's out on his own.

I just love that boy's head.  It's the best "boer" head I've owned to date.  RPC's little buckling looks to have his head, too.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

Definitely do the "Proud Mama" Dance Roll.

Impressive Boys!   

K


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 7, 2012)

OK wow.

IF you ever get a doe that big, I will take her!!!


----------



## RPC (Jan 7, 2012)

Bullitt is looking awesome I can't wait till Caliber looks like that.


----------

